
Most young Americans say Snowden has served the public interest - JumpCrisscross
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/01/22/most-young-americans-say-snowden-has-served-the-public-interest/
======
brianclements
IMO, this is what Thomas Jefferson's "periodic rebellion" looks like in the
21st century.

